# To all my Expat Forum friends



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

¡Feliz día del amor y de la amistad!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

To you, too, Isla!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)




----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

You might want to read wikipedia on the subject. Valentine's day is reserved for lovers, How many do you have?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

dongringo said:


> You might want to read wikipedia on the subject. Valentine's day is reserved for lovers, How many do you have?


I'm sure the kindergarten teachers who dealt, yesterday, with 30 kids each bringing 29 cards a piece would be surprised to learn that!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> I'm sure the kindergarten teachers who dealt, yesterday, with 30 kids each bringing 29 cards a piece would be surprised to learn that!


Thank Hallmark in the US .
This is Mexico, and yes they are encroaching! International friendship day, as promoted by the UN, and Mexico is sometime in June.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I took the original post as a simple, light hearted way to spread some smilage, and I applaud the OP for making the effort. There is always the likelihood that posts such as this will spark a backlash, as Mikisue's "God bless us, every one" did a few months back, but, I pray (figuratively speaking) that neither of these ladies will change their tactics...and, I will be the most surprised member of this forum if either does.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dongringo said:


> You might want to read wikipedia on the subject. Valentine's day is reserved for lovers, How many do you have?


No need to read Wikipedia. In Mexico Saint Valentine's Day is for friends as well as lovers. That's why it's called Día del Amor y de la Amistad.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> You might want to read wikipedia on the subject. Valentine's day is reserved for lovers, How many do you have?


Really? 
From Wikipedia: "The U.S. Greeting Card Association estimates that approximately 190 million valentines are sent each year in the US. Half of those valentines are given to family members other than husband or wife, usually to children. When you include the valentine-exchange cards made in school activities the figure goes up to 1 billion, and teachers become the people receiving the most valentines."


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> Valentine's Day in Mexico:
> 
> February 14th is celebrated in Mexico as the Día de San Valentin, but it's more commonly referred to as El Día del Amor y la Amistad, the "day of love and friendship." People commonly give flowers, candies and balloons to their romantic partners, but it's also a day to show appreciation for friends.
> 
> ...


Source: Valentine's Day in Mexico - Dia del Amor y la Amistad in Mexico - Mexican Valentine's Day

Well, not everyone is accustomed to receiving a greeting of friendship and exception. And we know who here isn't. :crazy:


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I have at times been called a day late and a dollar short, but just wanted to wish everyone, including the ornery old men on this forum a belated Happy Valentine's Day. A special Valentine's Day wish to Isla for starting this thread. I hope everyone who celebrated had an enjoyable time with their loved ones...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> I have at times been called a day late and a dollar short, but just wanted to wish everyone, including the ornery old men on this forum a belated Happy Valentine's Day. A special Valentine's Day wish to Isla for starting this thread. I hope everyone who celebrated had an enjoyable time with their loved ones...


Thanks!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Longford said:


> Well, not everyone is accustomed to receiving a greeting of friendship and exception.



The above should have read:

" ... a greeting of friendship and *affection*." 

Thanks.


----------

